# Google Earth



## songdog34 (Nov 21, 2005)

Have you guys been on the Google Earth website? It is pretty amazing. You can look at any region on Earth via satellite images. You can type in your address and zoom in on your house if you want to. The reason I bring it up is that my buddy and I used it to find a new road that we hadn't hunted yet and we got into some serious dogs. It was an area we had hunted many times, yet we had never tried this particular place before. We have also learned where the road comes out and others that connect to it. It gives you the coordinates as well so you can use your GPS to help find it on the road. I highly recommend this site. It's free -- you just have to download the program and you have to have a pretty decent computer to run it.

Songdog


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

hey songdog, i heard about this also so i checked it out. As i was crusing around the world with it, i noticed that someplaces were newer than others. For instance, my hometown looked like it was 5-10 years older than it is now. I later came to find out that because we are looking at satellite images, some are fairly new while others are years older. This is because it takes years to compile and group/put in order satellite images and it will be a never ending process. Therefore, it is neat to look at, but it has to be used with some discretion. Some of the roads on there may be several years old and no longer be there or things may have changed since a certain area has been photographed by the satellite. However, so far it sounds like it has worked for you and good luck with it in the future.


----------



## songdog34 (Nov 21, 2005)

Good point, Dustin. I have often wondered how old some of those images were. I'll definitely keep that in mind next time I tinker with it.


----------



## Buffsldr (Nov 29, 2005)

I am a coyote hunter from Utah, but have used this forum for tips.

Regarding, Google Earth, I use it a lot here in Utah to perform advance scouting of a new locale. I can usually tell what is a good spot for a blind. Of course, I never know for sure until I actually get there and see it in person and look for the tell-tale signs of a yote. I also use it to find the best dirt trail into the area. I load these waypoints into my handheld GPS and off I go. It definitely saves me a ton of time. It will never replace old fashioned scouting, but it certainly can focus your efforts.

Thanks for a great forum!


----------



## songdog34 (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey, Buffsldr. I'm from Arizona but just moved to Idaho. Where in Utah are you from? Maybe we could hook up some time and slay yotes.


----------



## Buffsldr (Nov 29, 2005)

I live in Salt Lake, but I hunt in the west desert, west of Lehi UT. If you are coming down here, drop a post.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

http://terraserver.microsoft.com/

I have used both and for somereason have better luck getting higher res pictures of of Terraserver.

I was just following a link from Terraserver and found this one..
http://nmviewogc.cr.usgs.gov/viewer.htm


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Farmerj, I just checked out that Terraserver. It is 100 % better resolution in the area that i live! Thanks for posting that!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

In 2003 I used it to "aerial" scout an area we went deer hunting in the first time from Kosovo. When I got home and walked it in Sept 2004 it was like I had already been there.


----------

